# Assassins creed 3 siedler missionen: holzfäller



## Conti (24. November 2012)

*Assassins creed 3 siedler missionen: holzfäller*

Hallo,

ich schaffe folgende Siedlermission nicht:

Ich soll einen Streit zwischen den Holzfällern schlichten! Dabei muss ich den einen mit "W,S,A,D" und den anderen mit den "Pfeiltasten" kontrollieren! Ist echt frustrierend, saß bestimmt 30min und habe es nicht geschafft!

Hat jemand ein Tipp, wie ich diese Mission schaffen kann?!

Vielen Dank schon mal....!


----------



## Legostein (7. Dezember 2012)

Ich verzweifel auch grad an der Mission...zum kotzen.

Hier gibts ne Erklärung, aber sobald ich den einen grün habe, wird der andere im nullkommanix rot und ich kann wieder von vorne beginnen:

Assassin's Creed 3 - Schaffe Sielungsmission nicht? (Assassins Creed III, Holzfäller, Streit)


----------



## Conti (8. Dezember 2012)

Nach ner Weile hatte ich es nochmal versucht! Hat noch etwas gedauert, aber dann habe ich es auch geschafft!


----------



## MattZ70 (21. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe es mit der PC Version und den WASD Tasten geschafft.
Kann Zufall gewesen sein, aber eine von den Tasten WASD ist irgendwie unterlegt, diese habe ich dann häufiger gedrückt, ...
gleiches auf der anderen Seite mit den CursorTasten... dann gingen die beiden Streithähne auseinander.


----------

